# Nice Warsaw on Saturday



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

Had a charter on saturday with the nice crew of navy guys and gal who are stationed on the USS Goerge Washington in Japan. They are a great group of people who happin to be air traffic controllers that are stationed in Japan and have been coming to pensacola for school every April-May for school. THey chartered us last year and we had a blast. We caught a pile of beeliners, hand full of triggers and scamp, six jacks and a nice warsaw. He tipped the scales at around 80 lbs yet everyone that seen it thought it was pushing 100lbs. anyways still a nice bonus on an 8 hour trip. Cant wait to see them again next year. Had trouble posting the pictures and some how posted one of the pics in the how to post pics section in the offshore reports.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

I would check the scales your using, he looks alot bigger than 80lbs.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

thats what i said my digital scales were at home and we used another boats some what old rusty dried up scales. oh well, at least we know he was an old goodin


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice, that's a fish!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice polly-wog!! sounds like a great trip!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I would say 80lbs is pretty close on that one. Made some massive fillets, didn't it?!!

Bob


----------



## JBurrill (May 10, 2011)

*Warsaw Open?*

I thought these were closed. Are they open in the gulf?

we caught one in the atlantic a couple of weeks ago & had to throw it back!

John


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes Warsaw,Limit is 1 per boat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd say 80lbs is about right. They always look much heavier than they are.


----------

